# Battery powered nail gun?



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Do these battery operated nail guns have a place in the tool box? I have used those co2 guns and they seemed to work alright.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm tempted to buy one, but they are costly and I want to know more info just like you, j12.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

depends on how much you use a nail gun.. if your a diy'er stick to pneumatic. much cheaper

if your a finish carpenter their handy for spots that running a hose is too much hastle or end of a job when theres only a few things to do and dragging a compressor and hose makes for a lot more work


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I own both the The brad nailer and staple gun from Ryobi. I have a large compressor in the barn but it takes 200' of hose to get to the house. I bought the battery powered brad nailer and I am very happy with it. I also ended up buying the staple gun for a couple of upholstery projects and was very happy with the outcome.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I've had the Ryobi brad nailer for a little over year and have no complaints with it. It does the job that it's designed to do, and the only time I have had a misfire is when I was down to the last nail in the strip. There's a Youtube channel called AVE that has a video where he takes one apart to show you how it's built and how it works. It's an interesting design.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Considering that the Milwaukee brad nailer that works with my batteries cost 13x as much as my used Porter Cable pneumatic, I think I'll stick with air, thanks very much. If you don't have a compressor, that's a problem. But even a compressor and nailer is still cheaper.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i dont blame you mort.. reviews are already coming in from a few tool testors on youtube that have found 2 or 3 issues with teh fuel nailers


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

For $350 they better be pretty close to perfect. They aren't. 

I just watched a review by the Concord Carpenter, he made a lot of apologies for its shortcomings. Another review I saw compared it to a *gasp* Ryobi, and the Ryobi spanked it. Only thing better about the Milwaukee was no ramp up time. 

Like I said, I'll stick with pneumatic until they get better and/or cheaper.


----------



## cmorales (Jan 12, 2016)

mj12 said:


> Do these battery operated nail guns have a place in the tool box? I have used those co2 guns and they seemed to work alright.



You may purchase a battery for nails guns if the pneumatic hose is unreachable to your work site.


----------



## greggap (Jun 5, 2016)

Mort said:


> For $350 they better be pretty close to perfect. They aren't.
> 
> I just watched a review by the Concord Carpenter, he made a lot of apologies for its shortcomings. Another review I saw compared it to a *gasp* Ryobi, and the Ryobi spanked it. Only thing better about the Milwaukee was no ramp up time.
> 
> Like I said, I'll stick with pneumatic until they get better and/or cheaper.


I agree, just not there yet..


----------



## Bubbu (Jun 5, 2016)

I have Ryobi P320 brad nailer from one+ line and really like it.
At least it's more than enough atm for all my needs.


----------

